# Brisket overnight fail



## GSPNDRS (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi, my brisket was sitting pretty at 150f at 0100 this morning and increasing. 
Overnight the Traeger failed and at 0800 the IT had dropped to 60f.
Have relit and it's back on, but am I going to have safety concerns?


----------

